# Building a shoe rack/shelf



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

It's a little tough to know without seeing it.

But I'm guessing it is open in the back? If so, then YES, a solid back will stiffen it considerably.


----------



## Euniquew (Nov 5, 2015)

It is open in the back and on the sides, thank you so much. One more question, do you think I should do a full back or can I get away with like two partial backs on opposite ends of the back? I'm trying to keep the open space because it makes it look more roomy and airy, plus it opens up my bedroom.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Inlet X bracing into the vertical columns and shelving.

This building took everything nature could throw at it for well over a hundred years. It got so ugly it was finally torn down.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-bracing


----------



## Euniquew (Nov 5, 2015)

That is awesome! Thank you so much! That will make it look so cool. Almost art deco, keeps the back open, allows air flow, stability. You have helped me tremendously!


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

You _could_ cut a piece of pegboard to size . It may not appear "art-deco" , but it would be simpler .


----------

